# Embroidery PatchFabric (PatchTwill)



## frydanie (Jul 23, 2017)

I have been looking high and low for the name of the fabric used to make patches out of. I have seen it at coleman and Company, but it is hard to imagine that the price they are selling it at is the best value. 

I have seen it listed at PatchTwill on their website and on one other site, but I can't seem to find any other vendors selling the same thing. 

Can anyone help me locate this fabric as it is pretty standard with the majority of patchwork? Thank you in advance!


----------



## LightishRedd (Aug 5, 2013)

frydanie said:


> I have been looking high and low for the name of the fabric used to make patches out of. I have seen it at coleman and Company, but it is hard to imagine that the price they are selling it at is the best value.
> 
> I have seen it listed at PatchTwill on their website and on one other site, but I can't seem to find any other vendors selling the same thing.
> 
> Can anyone help me locate this fabric as it is pretty standard with the majority of patchwork? Thank you in advance!


You're right about the Patch Twill and Patch Material at Coleman's website. It's their product. You can find it here: https://colmanandcompany.com/Patches.html

I also found another thread where someone asked basically the same question: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=165487

One thing I hear people recommend is to go to a fabric store and just buy twill fabric to embroider your patches, but make sure it's synthetic/poly-based fabric if you intend to cut/melt the edges with a hot knife. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeacg (Mar 4, 2016)

I buy cotton twill at Joann's and use Pellon fusible backing (I get on Amazon in 25 yd. bolts) to keep the fibers from raveling... A bit limited on color selection but most of the basics are available. For those of you with DTG printers you can print a background color on white twill to match any color your customer wants...


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I get it at Stahls


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Try Twill USA


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

I picked up at patch making sample from Datastitch at a trade show, but haven't used it yet! But here's the link...let us know if it works if you order some.

Datastitch.com - Easy Patch


----------



## medic2230 (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you guys using the coated or uncoated Poly-Twill for the patches? I need to order some from Stahl's but not sure which one to use. These will be velcro backed and less than 100% embroidered with a satin stitch edge. Also going to hot cut the edges.

Would I be better off using the coated for a stiffer material and securing it to my stabilizer?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

By coated do you mean the glue on the back?


----------



## medic2230 (Mar 12, 2010)

binki said:


> By coated do you mean the glue on the back?


Yes, the Poly-Twill from Stahl's has a coating on the back for heat pressing in place but still has to be sewn on a garment if used for that. Then they have the uncoated that doesn't have any.

They aren't familiar with the patch making process.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

https://www.stahls.com/thermo-adhesive


----------



## medic2230 (Mar 12, 2010)

agensop said:


> https://www.stahls.com/thermo-adhesive


Wouldn't that be the same as buying the twill with it already on there or am I missing something?


----------



## medic2230 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm just trying to figure out of I should get one of these two to make moral patches with a velcro backing sewn on.

poly-twill-fabric

or

uncoated-poly-twill


They seem to be the only place that sells poly twill by the yard at a reasonable price.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

uncoated, that way you can put whatever you want on the back. 



medic2230 said:


> I'm just trying to figure out of I should get one of these two to make moral patches with a velcro backing sewn on.
> 
> poly-twill-fabric
> 
> ...


----------



## medic2230 (Mar 12, 2010)

agensop said:


> uncoated, that way you can put whatever you want on the back.


Great! Thank you for your help!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

medic2230 said:


> Yes, the Poly-Twill from Stahl's has a coating on the back for heat pressing in place but still has to be sewn on a garment if used for that. Then they have the uncoated that doesn't have any.
> 
> They aren't familiar with the patch making process.


We buy black and white uncoated from Twill USA and all other colors coated but we don't need the coating, we just don't buy enough of the other colors to do that. 

We use a buckram backing from Carr Textile. Buckram is what you find in structured hats. It has glue on it. We fuse those together before embroidery. We then use a glue, fuse-a-bond, from AllStitch to glue the back. If the patch is a shape that works for Merrow stitching, we do that, otherwise we satin stitch and cut it out.


----------



## medic2230 (Mar 12, 2010)

binki said:


> We buy black and white uncoated from Twill USA and all other colors coated but we don't need the coating, we just don't buy enough of the other colors to do that.
> 
> We use a buckram backing from Carr Textile. Buckram is what you find in structured hats. It has glue on it. We fuse those together before embroidery. We then use a glue, fuse-a-bond, from AllStitch to glue the back. If the patch is a shape that works for Merrow stitching, we do that, otherwise we satin stitch and cut it out.


Would you mind discussing some patch info in a pm?


----------



## turkeycreek (May 19, 2008)

It's called tackle twill Available by the yard or roll for cutting with your cutter from Stahls, Dalco Athletic, Twill USA and several others. It comes with sticky backing or without. Hope this helps.


----------



## kg7ka (Feb 3, 2009)

frydanie said:


> I have been looking high and low for the name of the fabric used to make patches out of. I have seen it at coleman and Company, but it is hard to imagine that the price they are selling it at is the best value.
> 
> I have seen it listed at PatchTwill on their website and on one other site, but I can't seem to find any other vendors selling the same thing.
> 
> Can anyone help me locate this fabric as it is pretty standard with the majority of patchwork? Thank you in advance!


We make several patches using plain twill for many groups. I usually back it with a layer felt to give it some body and pop. We have also used the specialty material from Coleman. It is expensive and has some issues with fraying, but the sheen is unbeatable. Because of the cost, it is used for special uses only. One customer used the navy blue with white embroidery on top of it for a special vest used in competition bouts. It made for a stunning design and the customer was thrilled.


----------



## Bryce77 (Oct 10, 2016)

frydanie said:


> I have been looking high and low for the name of the fabric used to make patches out of. I have seen it at coleman and Company, but it is hard to imagine that the price they are selling it at is the best value.
> 
> I have seen it listed at PatchTwill on their website and on one other site, but I can't seem to find any other vendors selling the same thing.
> 
> Can anyone help me locate this fabric as it is pretty standard with the majority of patchwork? Thank you in advance!


we use marine polyester canvas for our patches you can buy it at any fabric store $8 a yard 50 to 60"wide


----------



## Dewayne Washingt (Feb 14, 2016)

Try datastitch.com i like there patch twill.


----------

